# Where can I download the 600EX-RT manual



## squarebox (Mar 21, 2012)

I live in Japan and just picked up the new 600EX-RT (cause I had no previous flash) and of course the manual was in Japanese. I had planned to just download the manual from online, but canon doesn't have it listed for download at http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/speedlite_flash_lineup/speedlite_600ex_rt#ServiceAndSupport

anyone by chance have it or know where I can download it?


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry squarebox, I have been looking around and havne't found one yet. If you have found a link, can you share?

Rumors has it that these are available in the US now at some locations, so you would like canon usa would have the docs, but it still doens't.


----------



## squarebox (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah it is kinda weird since they released the 5Dmk3 manual before it's release. Wondering why there is no english manual yet. 

I did buckle down and read through the manual the other day. But would still like to reread the English version.


----------



## dmills (Mar 25, 2012)

Haha, I have the exact same question, about both the 600 EX-RT and the ST-E3-RT as well. Let me know if anyone finds anything...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2012)

You might contact Canon Japan, and ask for a english version. That might be the best bet.


----------



## squarebox (Mar 25, 2012)

Well i had contacted Canon USA and they gave me this lame reply, which is bordering on English.

Dear Mark Hosang:

Thank you for contacting Canon product support. We value you as a Canon customer and appreciate the opportunity to assist you with your Canon product questions regarding the 600 EX flash manual.

Unfortunately, we are not privy to that information at this time. I imagine it will be soon, however. 

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/speedlite_flash_lineup/speedlite_600ex_rt


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 25, 2012)

squarebox said:


> Well i had contacted Canon USA and they gave me this lame reply, which is bordering on English.
> 
> Dear Mark Hosang:
> 
> ...


 
They get the files from Japan just like everyone else. Try the origin. I doubt if it will work, but its your best bet. There are so many pages in the manual that copying one would be a very big task.


----------



## squarebox (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah but you got to think that the Japanese manual has been complete long enough ago that it was used to print it up and put it in the flash boxes. One would think that they were doing this on a computer and it woudl be trivial to just print to pdf.


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 27, 2012)

How much did you buy the speedlite for in USD$?


----------



## squarebox (Mar 28, 2012)

only works out to $588 USD goign by today's exchange rate... But that's including tax mind you. The other thing to point out is that typically canon stuff in Japan is usually 300-600 more than the US. I.e. the 35L retails hear for close to $1700 USD


----------



## GavinFarringtonPhoto (Mar 31, 2012)

There are links to it here. http://protogtech.com/cameras/canon-600ex-rt-english-manual-download/


----------



## squarebox (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanx for the link Gavin!


----------



## Wideopen (May 14, 2012)

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0/0300007510/01/600ex-600ex-rt-c-en.pdf 8)


----------



## Razor2012 (May 14, 2012)

The manual is fairly thick, with English, French and Spanish all in one.


----------

